
Surfraw - command line interface to web search engines - soundsop
http://surfraw.alioth.debian.org/
======
khandekars
Very cool! Thanks for the link.

I downloaded and built 2.2.5 sources in Fedora 10. After installation and a
bit of lazy fiddling, created the 'yc' elvi.

    
    
        cd ~/foo/lib/surfraw
        diff yubnub yc
    
        -------------------------<snip>------------------------
        2,3c2,3
        < # elvis: yubnub		-- Use the social command-line for the web (yubnub.org)
        < # initial implementation by Iain D Broadfoot, ripped from the freshmeat elvi
        ---
        > # elvis: yc		-- Search ycombinator (news.ycombinator.com)
        > # initial implementation by Shailesh S. Khandekar, by simply patching the yubnub script by Iain D Broadfoot
        10c10
        <     Run a yubnub command
        ---
        >     Run a yc command
        16,17c16,17
        < # disable requoting, yubnub commands often need protecting from
        < # the shell with quotes but without those quotes passed on to yubnub
        ---
        > # disable requoting, yc commands often need protecting from
        > # the shell with quotes but without those quotes passed on to yc
        22c22
        <     w3_browse_url "http://www.yubnub.org/"
        ---
        >     w3_browse_url "http://searchyc.com/"
        25c25
        <     w3_browse_url "http://yubnub.org/parser/parse?command=${escaped_args}"
        ---
        >     w3_browse_url "http://searchyc.com/${escaped_args}"
        ------------------------</snip>-------------------------------------------------

Edit: corrected formatting.

